# Any 2016 hunting accidents



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Haven't heard of any hunting accidents occurring during this years gun season. Usually there are some that have been reported on-line/news reports or word of mouth. Has it been safe this deer season so far?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing, I normally hear something about the opener on the radio or tv, especially if it's bad news but I haven't heard A word so far this season. Hopefully everything's been fine.
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

I was in stand and farted, but actually sharted. Just before doe I shot came through. That is only accident I know about! Hunting 30 years, know better than eat chili Sunday nite! At least I had Tp! Mo


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Big Mo said:


> I was in stand and farted, but actually sharted. Just before doe I shot came through. That is only accident I know about! Hunting 30 years, know better than eat chili Sunday nite! At least I had Tp! Mo


Ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Big Mo said:


> I was in stand and farted, but actually sharted. Just before doe I shot came through. That is only accident I know about! Hunting 30 years, know better than eat chili Sunday nite! At least I had Tp! Mo


Just a tad more info than we needed.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

That's tragic, glad you made a quick recovery!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My oldest son shot a spike last year while in the midst of a nature dump. The first thing out of my 8 yr old grandsons mouth when I walked up to help with getting the deer to the truck was "my dad shot a deer while he was taking a dump!!!! Bwaaahaahaa". Three generations of toilet humor ensued.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Is this another hereditary carmel corn accident? Pop pop....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Seaturd said:


> My oldest son shot a spike last year while in the midst of a nature dump. The first thing out of my 8 yr old grandsons mouth when I walked up to help with getting the deer to the truck was "my dad shot a deer while he was taking a dump!!!! Bwaaahaahaa". Three generations of toilet humor ensued.


Seaturd, Is you son known as Doeturd?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Uh, no to the doeturd name.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I know of two fine sportsmen meeting their maker walking to or from their deer hunting spots, due to heart attacks, here in Hancock County, during the Deer Gun Season.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Weekender#1 said:


> I know of two fine sportsmen meeting their maker walking to or from their deer hunting spots, due to heart attacks, here in Hancock County, during the Deer Gun Season.


Very Sorry to here that Weekender#1
Prayers to their family.

May they RIP.


----------

